# Grade 3 embryos



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

I have now had 2 cycles of ICSI (sperm antibodies) and have both failed.

1st time we collected 10 eggs, 6 fertilised and they tx 2 x 4 cell embryos (1 grade 4 and 1 grade 3, Grade 4 being the best 1 being poor).

2nd time we collected 12 eggs, injected 8, 5 fertilised and tx 3 embryos. 2 x grade 3, 8 cell and 1 x grade 2, 8 cell.

Both time no pg. They have explained its probably the quality of the embryos and I could really do with blast tx. I know I have a better chance but is it quite possible to get pg by having grade 3 embryos (normally have fragmentation

I dont think we have any chance of getting any top grade embryos and feel that we wont succeed on the grades we have.

Many many thanks.

Nats


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry

Forgot to say that I have an underactive thyroid, although have been in the normal range and stable for 2 years now.

Diet isnt brilliant but not too bad, dont drink but I do smoke 10 a day.

Nats


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nats said:


> Hi
> 
> I have now had 2 cycles of ICSI (sperm antibodies) and have both failed.
> 
> ...


----------

